# Armyghy the Art Guy



## Armyghy (May 13, 2011)

If you made it this far, thank you! I have a few more drawings in progress, mostly Black Templar and Chaos themed. Got a lot of inspiration from Nachomon from Deviant Art. If you are interested in my other stuff, by all means take a gander. http://ninjakinshu.deviantart.com/


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice work mate, I like the Templar particularly.


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

The Templar is very nice - wish I could draw like that.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome gallery, you have some proper Liefield style goodness in there (in a good way!)

Really like the UM chap. More deadpool pictures would be good too :wink:


----------



## Armyghy (May 13, 2011)

Already gotcha there.


----------

